# Dehydrateing beef livers today--One more question (and hopefully my last)!



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have beef livers dehydrating right now. My question is this--the dehydrator came with a book of recipes for making dog treats. It said if you are dehydrating meat to boil it in a sauté pan of water first to cook it as dehydrating raw meat at the low temp that the machine works and for the extended length of time can cause bacterial growth. I normally feed commercial raw and feel like I have a novice grip on raw, but this threw me a bit. They have a recipe for making dog jerky with raw hamburger meat, but it says the salt in the jerky packet deters the bacteria growth. For those that dehydrate meat, do you cook it first? Thanks for overlooking my constant questions.  I hope they are being of help to others besides me.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I've only dehydrated chicken for the pups and I don't do the oven before dehydrating since its for the pups and not for human consumption. Not too sure how it works with what ur doin but I'm sure if u google it somethin will pop up ^_^ good luck!!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

the one I have has 500 watts of drying power...and allows to dry between 95-160º...I use the 160 most with Chicken/Meat strips...

what temp are you using?

I do not cook first....... I buy thin sliced chicken tenders.... cut them in 4's.... then place on the racks... oh and I spray the racks with PAM so the chicken won't stick


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

This one is a 350 watt and only has an on/off switch, so to be honest I have no idea what temp they are dehydrating at. For my first time I did what the book said and boiled first for about 15 min on med. heat. They have been dehydrating now for 3 hours, and I took a peak about 30 ago, and they are looking good!

I just wondered if the boiling was unnecessary.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol considerin dogs are ok to eat raw i think if it doesn't cook all the way it'll be ok. this is why i opted for the model that has a temp change control so u know exactly what to do


----------

